# vr6 turbo size questions



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

hey guys. I narrowed my turbo down to these 3: 
1st is a T3/T04E , 57-trim wheel , .60A/R compressor , .63 A/R turbine , Stage 3 wheel 
2nd is a T3/T04E , 60-trim wheel , .60A/R compressor , .63 A/R turbine , Stage 3 wheel 
3rd is a T3/T04E , 60-trim wheel , .60A/R compressor , .82 A/R turbine , Stage 3 wheel. 
They all flow the same cfm = 53 lbs/min 678cfm. Which one would suit the vr6 better, i want full power all the way up to 6500rpms, and would all these spool up fairly close to each other?? Thanks.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you need to go much bigger


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Tommy K)*

i thought these were already big enough?


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

nah not big enough yet. Why only 6500 RPM's? I dont shift mine till 7000 RPM. I would start with a straight T04


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

go with a GT30R or GT35R, both will now fit a standard T3 flange, will make more power than a t series, have less moving parts, and will spool up as much as 1500 rpm's sooner


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_go with a GT30R or GT35R, both will now fit a standard T3 flange, will make more power than a t series, have less moving parts, and will spool up as much as 1500 rpm's sooner

exactly what I was going to suggest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (RedDevil)*

I have a T-04e, 1.15 hot side and .60 cold, really suits the vr well, and doesn't spool too soon---remember, you don't want the boost coming on too early, it will kill your launch...The vr6 has enough low-end torque w/o forced induction to get the car moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (nuugen)*

wo what would be good for a daily driver up to 350whp??


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (nuugen)*

you could put a T3 on there and it'll pull all the way to 6500 ... the question is how much power you're wanting to be making on your way to 6500? At what psi? without that information it's impossible to help you make you decision ... 
in general (I was looking at this just last night) for boost applications upto about 16 psi the T04E-54 is perfectly suited for the vr6 ... if you're wanting to go higher than that you should look towards a T04E-57, 60 ... or a T04B 60-1 or 62-1 ... all of these will boost your vr6 extremely well. People are seeing well over 350hp at the wheels with the 60-1 and 62-1 ... 
the GT30 is indeed perfectly suited for the vr6 all the way from 6 psi to 22 psi ... and will spool reasonable quickly due to the ballbearings ... however, you will pay a premium price for the best turbo out there (that being Garrett).

_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_I have a T-04e, 1.15 hot side and .60 cold, really suits the vr well, and doesn't spool too soon---remember, you don't want the boost coming on too early, it will kill your launch...The vr6 has enough low-end torque w/o forced induction to get the car moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...

What kills your launch is not knowing how to launch your car not the boost that coming on... technically with the right launch the turbo will already be pretty much spooled...


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (ExtremeVR6)*

well, I'm looking at around 375whp max and I thought the t3/t04 60trim seems to have a bigger side than the tru t04e 57trim, but how much power will i get going from a t3/t04 60 trim to a full t04e 57-trim
? I"m looking at about 8psi daily driven and round 15-18psi when a porsche rolls my way


----------



## XDEep (May 29, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_you could put a T3 on there and it'll pull all the way to 6500 ... the question is how much power you're wanting to be making on your way to 6500? At what psi? without that information it's impossible to help you make you decision ... 
in general (I was looking at this just last night) for boost applications upto about 16 psi the T04E-54 is perfectly suited for the vr6 ... if you're wanting to go higher than that you should look towards a T04E-57, 60 ... or a T04B 60-1 or 62-1 ... all of these will boost your vr6 extremely well. People are seeing well over 350hp at the wheels with the 60-1 and 62-1 ... 
the GT30 is indeed perfectly suited for the vr6 all the way from 6 psi to 22 psi ... and will spool reasonable quickly due to the ballbearings ... however, you will pay a premium price for the best turbo out there (that being Garrett).
What kills your launch is not knowing how to launch your car not the boost that coming on... technically with the right launch the turbo will already be pretty much spooled... 

:werd: i like how all the other's opinions came in before he even mentioned his goals.
by just looking at compressor maps, peoples setups and their outputs, it looks like 54-57 trims are good for 250-350 on a stock block/head(?) from 10-17psi, so i would think a 60 is a good compromise.
wouldnt an .82 need a higher operating pressure to reach its max efficiency range, which means higher than 7000 rpms, which means higher spool, and requiring an upgrade of internals? i imagine it would suck running <10psi and getting less overall area under the curve.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benihana* »_well, I'm looking at around 375whp max and I thought the t3/t04 60trim seems to have a bigger side than the tru t04e 57trim, but how much power will i get going from a t3/t04 60 trim to a full t04e 57-trim
? I"m looking at about 8psi daily driven and round 15-18psi when a porsche rolls my way

I would suggest you reconsider the hybrid and go to a straight T-4. We prefer the T04B as it has a smaller compressor side and spools quicker. I would not suggest anything other than a .58 Turbine housing for fast response and an O-trim turbine wheel. Couple that with a V2 compressor and you have something similar to what we provide with our Stage-2 Turbo, and we get 400+whp from that unit. 
-Rich


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (XDEep)*

DUH there are a jillion variables to consider when configuring your setup, he was asking our _opinions_







There are so many different setups, turbo sizes/configs, intercoolers, bovs, wg's, exhausts, gear and r&p ratios, lsd's, tire/wheel combos, fuel delivery systems, engine mgmt choices, chassis/suspension setups, weight reduction, the list goes on and on and on....Driver skill will play the most important role when launching the car...I was merely stating that with the vr, you can get away with boost coming on later---NA vr's can have trouble launching, the torque provides for ample wheelspin, unless you slip the clutch off the line...I personally like the bigger setup, due to the driveability off boost, plus i am a fan of the old audi 20v turbo engines which came on like an afterburner at 4k








The car can be set up any way you prefer, we are just offering our personal opionons, which was the point of the original post...


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

heres what killa had to say to me on the subject
killa~ if you're gonna run a T3 hotside in a vr you better make sure it's a big one, with that being said, run a .63 exhasut housing and a P trim wheel, it'll perform just as good as a full T4 if not better. That turbo will end up costing about $675, as much as a full T4 because both the .63 exhaust housings and the P trim wheels cost that much more.


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (mavric)*

well, those turbo's that i listed up top are $550 from cheapturbos.com seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

i found another turbo T04E 60-trim .70 A/R .89 A/R .almost a 3inch inlet on the compessor side, and about a 2inch outlet. The exhaust side has about a 4inch outlet. V-band style. this one good?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Where's killa? He sold me a T04, .57. Said it would be perfect. I believe him, it is all he does. I will let you know in two weeks if he was right.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benihana* »_well, those turbo's that i listed up top are $550 from cheapturbos.com seemed like a good deal.

The cheapest option is not always the best. Trust me when I tell you that straight T-4 is the way to go on a VR6 Turbo, we tested hybrids and sized them for VR6 in the early 90's before we developed the VR6 Turbo. T-4 has all of the response you want along with the top-end flow potential. 
Sure you could build a is similar but why? The T-4 is cheaper and has many more options available. 
We can get you our Stage-1 Quick Spool or Stage-2 T-4 for $649 shipped to your door. Call 800.784.8100 or email me and we can discuss the options. We have them (Turbonetics Turbos for VR6) in stock and can ship same day.
-Rich


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (eiprich)*

t4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...you will be happy with that


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (bmorevdubb)*

So where does full boost occur on a vr6 w/ a t04 .57? What is the partial boost like up the rpm, such as say, like at 2.5k rpm what psi would you be seeing w/ this turbo?
Can anyone also compare that to a large t3t4?
I want a smooth transition to the boosted power, but I don't think I need it too low in the rpm now that I think it through...


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (GKONYA)*

I want sumthin that spools quick and makes a good range of power, crazy boost at 6-7k is not what I'm looking for because I never rev my car out that much







. I've been looking and I found this...Would this be adequate for my needs..keeping in mind this is a VR and I'll be running 10lbs unintercooled (for now) with C2 Stage one management... Most will porbably say its too small but keep in mind what my needs are. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
Take a look guys and tell me what you think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (QuickBlackGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickBlackGTi* »_nah not big enough yet. Why only 6500 RPM's? I dont shift mine till 7000 RPM. I would start with a straight T04 

Your optimum shift points are likely WAY below that, so you could be accelerating quite a bit more quickly.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (GKONYA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GKONYA* »_So where does full boost occur on a vr6 w/ a t04 .57? What is the partial boost like up the rpm, such as say, like at 2.5k rpm what psi would you be seeing w/ this turbo?



On a colder day, on the highway (5th gear), I see ~8-10 psi
by 2500 rpm.
Rolling in 2nd/3rd you wont have time to see this... by the time you
'feel' the boost all hell is breaking loose... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a .58 housing T4 with a P-wheel.
57E compressor.
Basically, cruise at 3K rpm and you get boost with the pedal.
My opinion:
The .58 T4 housing is 'slightly' small for GREAT topend
performance. 
This WHOLE discussion is all matter of preference.....
Some like great midrange for daily driving and NEVER downshift
torque, while other like big topend pull....
I have Hondata logs from a stock 2001 Integra with a
stage 3 .63 / 60 TO4E that I tuned, where the owner
was going 159mph (redline in 5th gear) for 1-2 MINUTES.....
That sucker doesn't come 'in' until ~4500, but if its on, its ON.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (95GLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLS* »_I want sumthin that spools quick and makes a good range of power, crazy boost at 6-7k is not what I'm looking for because I never rev my car out that much







... 

You will not need anything larger than something like our QuickSpool Stage-1 Turbo. 
The Turbine is an O-trim/.58 which is good for 400+WHP on a VR6, we do this with our Stage-3 cars all the time. The compressor is a smaller housing B-series to keep response time quicker and you will see 5+psi by 2k and 10-12psi by 3k on a MK3 VR6. 
-Rich
FYI: Complete unit is only $599 shipped. They come with fully polished compressor housings and a 1-year unlimited mileage warranty, and we have them in stock.


----------



## Benihana (May 8, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (eiprich)*

thanxs for your opinions guys. I just bought a T04B V-Trim turbo, .60 A/R compressor , .81 A/R turbine housing with a P-trim wheel, rebuilt and balanced by garrett. Should sould me well, full spool at 3500rpms, and pull all the way up top. Gonna be fun


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (Benihana)*

who is using a gt30r on a vr6?


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo size questions (ChristoffRudolff)*

GT 30r is weak. i know guys running that on the 16vs!
get the gt35/40r full boost @ 3700 and after that hold the f*** on.
plus, when daily driving you can cruise around out of boost and it is still quick as hell. and roll in to boost and let the tire spinning fun begin... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

